# Stretching truth on goverment financial aid



## TomJohnson (Nov 13, 2020)

My mom indicated her family had some hispanic blood on her side of the tamily.

I had business fail related to Covid and will not likely be able to put my daughter through school. ....

Would it be terrible to reference her as such on financial aid form for college. My understanding is there may be preferential treatment for being considered a minority. I am not sure if I have a moral delima and/or is there a way if my mom was mistaken... could I get in trouble?

I know some mention getting DNA test. I know someone who did that and found their father had a kid they did not know about. Wouldn't this open me up to finding out I unknowingly fathered a child, I had allot of One night stands when i was young, and traveled... someone could show up at my door... Would cause issues.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

TomJohnson said:


> My mom indicated her family had some hispanic blood on her side of the tamily.
> 
> I had business fail related to Covid and will not likely be able to put my daughter through school. ....
> 
> Would it be terrible to reference her as such on financial aid form for college. My understanding is there may be preferential treatment for being considered a minority. I am not sure if I have a moral delima and/or is there a way if my mom was mistaken... could I get in trouble?


Wow, it's come to this has it, a white guy can't get help in the West because he's white.

I have no advice for you, but that you even have to consider this solution makes me even more disgusted in the woke system we allowed to flourish and the woke people running and supporting it.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

If you'd do a DNA test on your kids, would it show they have latin American blood or Spanish blood? I bet it would show some, then they have "Hispanic" ancestry even though being Hispanic is more than having some Latino or Spanish DNA since we have many races, ethnicities and cultures mixed with our native American DNA.

I was born and raised in a Hispanic country and my DNA is mostly native American and Spanish. I guess I could say I'm almost 100% Hispanic. My kids are half Hispanic even though my own daughter doesn't look look like the stereotype Hispanic at all! She's white, blond with blue eyes. When I'm filling out paperwork I'm checking the boxes for white, Hispanic because she has Hispanic blood, culture, and language. 

Do one of those DNA tests and find out. Then, you won't feel guilty about saying something you are not sure about. 

Personally, I never had a problem applying for college and getting accepted. I never thought I got a preferential treatment but maybe I did. I know I'm gonna take advantage of this when my kids apply for college. Why not? If it's allowed, we are not doing something wrong and my kids are working hard towards getting accepted to the school of their choice.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> If you'd do a DNA test on your kids, would it show they have latin American blood or Spanish blood? I bet it would show some, then they have "Hispanic" ancestry even though being Hispanic is more than having some Latino or Spanish DNA since we have many races, ethnicities and cultures mixed with our native American DNA.
> 
> I was born and raised in a Hispanic country and my DNA is mostly native American and Spanish. I guess I could say I'm almost 100% Hispanic. My kids are half Hispanic even though my own daughter doesn't look look like the stereotype Hispanic at all! She's white, blond with blue eyes. When I'm filling out paperwork I'm checking the boxes for white, Hispanic because she has Hispanic blood, culture, and language.
> 
> ...


Those tests aren't very reliable though. My mom is half Native American. 23andMe says she's 0.3%. My 23andMe says I'm about 99.4% British or something like that, and no mention of Native American.

So if the OP's mother had "some Hispanic blood", it may not even be enough to show up on a DNA test.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

bobert said:


> Those tests aren't very reliable though. My mom is half Native American. 23andMe says she's 0.3%. My 23andMe says I'm about 99.4% British or something like that, and no mention of Native American.
> 
> So if the OP's mother had "some Hispanic blood", it may not even be enough to show up on a DNA test.


I used ancestry and I think it was pretty accurate. I know my great, great, great, grandma came from Spain and the rest of my family is mostly American "mestizo." According to ancestry, I have European Jewish DNA which could be true since my great, great, great grandma was from a specific trading town in Spain. My in-laws used ancestry too and they were satisfied with their results.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> I used ancestry and I think it was pretty accurate. I know my great, great, great, grandma came from Spain and the rest of my family is mostly American "mestizo." According to ancestry, I have European Jewish DNA which could be true since my great, great, great grandma was from a specific trading town in Spain. My in-laws used ancestry too and they were satisfied with their results.


My wife did Ancestry, 23andMe, and one other one. They were all different. Like 50% Irish vs 25%, 33% French vs 81%. And some were closer like 5% Eastern European vs 10% or 1% Sardinia vs 0.4%. 

They all have the same countries though, so at least there is that and the percentages don't necessarily matter.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

pastasauce79 said:


> I used ancestry and I think it was pretty accurate. I know my great, great, great, grandma came from Spain and the rest of my family is mostly American "mestizo." According to ancestry, I have European Jewish DNA which could be true since my great, great, great grandma was from a specific trading town in Spain. My in-laws used ancestry too and they were satisfied with their results.


I have 7 siblings. We all did our DNA. It's all quite different for each of us.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

If it’s true, then there’s no reason not to put it on the form. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> I have 7 siblings. We all did our DNA. It's all quite different for each of us.


Wow! That's wild. My siblings haven't done it, but I got a message from one of my mom's first cousins living in Canada who had used ancestry and showed we are 2nd cousins. He didn't recognize me since he knows me by my middle name and I don't use my maiden name anymore. It was funny when I said I know who you are 👻😈


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

pastasauce79 said:


> Wow! That's wild. My siblings haven't done it, but I got a message from one of my mom's first cousins living in Canada who had used ancestry and showed we are 2nd cousins. He didn't recognize me since he knows me by my middle name and I don't use my maiden name anymore. It was funny when I said I know who you are 👻😈


Despite the wild differences, they tagged us all as siblings.

Also, the variances are on both sides... meaning from my father's ancestry and from my mother's ancestry.

Apparently, each person inherits difference DNA groupings from each parent. For example, someone who has American Indian ancestry might not inherit any DNA from that, but their sibling(s) might. 

How Many Segments are in DNA? - Who are You Made Of?


----------

